# Great Shope if u r in need in NJ



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Found a great shop that is doing some work for me, If you would like their info please feel free to get in touch with me. they are currently doing Tein Coilovers, JWT flywheel and hd clutch, and flashing the ecu. 

They are located on the border of South Hackensack and Garfiled in NJ.


----------

